# Whats good fish can live in a small tank/biord:)



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi there
Never had a fish before  so wondering whats the best fish to have for a begginer and i dont wont a goldfish lol but something what can live in a pritty small tank

any ideas welcome

thanks chris


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

get a few neon tetras, they look awsome wen they swim around in there lil showls (spelling?)


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

*Exactly how big? All these fish can be kept in a 10gal tank. *

*Pygmy cories (Corydoras pygmeaus): *These are quite hardy and relatively common and, due to their small size, are an ideal cory for a small tank. They should be kept in groups as, they are shoalers. A group of 4-5 is adequate but the more the better. One thing of note is that, unlike your typical cory, pygmies spend a lot of time in the lower middle layers rather than on the bottom.
Temperature range: 22-26 deg C/ 72-79 deg F


*Endler's livebearers (Poecilia endleri):* These are a livebearer very closely related to the guppy and quite easy to get hold of. They are hardier than guppies and smaller. Males are very strikingly colored with vibrant markings and unusualy-shaped tails with sword extensions and the like. Females are duller and look very similar to female guppies. If you are keeping them in a 10 gallon, it's best to stick to males only. For one, there's little point keeping females if you aren't breeding, secondly they are often harder to find and, lastly, and most importantly, endler's breed like rabbits and keeping a mixed group is not a good idea in a small tank. You quickly get over-run with fry. 
Temperature range: 20-28 deg C/ 68-82 deg F


*Mosquitofish/Least killifish (Heterandria formosa)*: Another very small livebearer. These are a particularly small species, hardly ever getting to 1". Females are slightly larger than males. In a 10 gallon, to avoid overcrowding due to fry, it is best to stick with a single-sex group of at least 4 individuals but they can be kept as trios (1 male, with at least 2 females) if the tank isn't too heavily planted as the adults and other tankmates will eat most of the fry. These are very hardy fish and peaceful. Do not confuse them with the '_Western_ mosquito fish' (_Gambusia affinis_) which can be aggressive and nippy and grows larger.
Temperature range: 20-26 deg C/ 68-79 deg F 


*Spotted rasboras (Rasbora/Boraras maculatus):* There are several species of small rasbora but this is probably one of the more common ones. Like most fish in its genus it is a schooler and does best in groups of 6 or more. A group of at least 4 would be ok though due to limmited space. Like many of the well-known rasboras, it will school very tightly if placed in a tank where it feels even slightly threatened or if its line of sight is always disrupted. They are more likely to stick together when kept in large groups in larger tanks though. Regardless, no community is truly complete without its schooling fish and this is one of the few that will do well in a very small tank. 
Temperature range: 24-26 deg C/75-79 deg F

Another small rasbora species - the mosquito rasbora, _Rasbora/Boraras brigittae _, which grow to just over 1".
Temperature range: 25-28 deg C/ 77-82 deg F

*Sparkling gouramies (Trichopsis pumilus):* These are adorable and, unlike many other common gouramies, will spend more time in the middle layers rather than right at the top. They appreciate a well-planted aquarium and do best when kept as trios of 1 male and 2 females. These endeering little critters only get to about 1" and will even 'croak' or 'sing' when breeding or deciding territories. There are a few other _Trichopsis_ species out there including the common croaking gourami. Keep in mind that, though many stay small and are suitable, croakers are really too big for a 10 gallon community and many of the others aren't as hardy either.
Temperature range: 25-28 deg C/77-82 deg F

*Honey gouramies (Colisa chuna or Colisa sota - depending on how up-to-date your sources are): *These are probably one of the most common gouramies and are often mis-identified or mis-labelled. Don't confuse them with the closely related dwarf gourami (_Colisa lalia_) which gets to 2" and, though suitable for a 10 gallon, is not ideal and far less hardy. Male honeys develop a lovely blue-black coloration on their underside when in breeding condition, which contrasts startlingly with their bright golden-yellow body color. Females are duller with a horizontal stripe running along their body but they make up for their lack of color by having a delicate appearnce that I always think is beautiful. These gouramies also prefer a planted tank and like to have floating plants to hide in. They also do best when kept as a trio. They get to 1.5" so are the largest fish I've listed here but they are still peaceful and would do well with anything else in the list except, perhaps, the hatchets as honeys prefer to stay in the upper layers as well. 
Temperature range: 22-28 deg C/ 72-82 deg F

10 gallon tanks need not be peaceful fish communities. Perhaps consider some shell-dwelling cichlids (_Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ being ideal), a species tank of some of the more fragile gouramies (ie: licorice), a killifish breeding tank (_Ps. annulatus)_ or a dwarf puffer tank. Even a heavily planted shrimp tank can look quite impressive.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

if its a cold water one white cloud mountain minnows, danios, paradise fish(maybe) cant think of any other small cold water fish: victory:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Ye it would have to be cold water fish i think, But fish what need to be warm to you need the heater on a stat????????? and would you need a filter etc


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> Ye it would have to be cold water fish i think, But fish what need to be warm to you need the heater on a stat????????? and would you need a filter etc


You'll need a filter for cold water or tropical fish.
The heaters normally have stats built in and they are quite cheap!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Considering a Nano Aquarium: Top 10 Tips for Small Aquarium Success


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/Tropical_Fish-A_Beginners_Guide.pdf


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

guppy, molly's danios are brill beginner fish... tropical like, but i have guppy at room tempertaure (no heater) n thrive well as long as u have a filter it'll b all good lol
p.s guppy n molly bread like :censor: 's if u have male n female, but male guppy are sooo nice to keep on their own!!!


----------

